# Gauge Cluster Issues



## silverscreamo (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello all!

I've been scouring all over the Internet, but could really use some help. I have an 2017 Chevy Cruze LT hatch with the 1.4L Turbo and auto transmission. Fantastic lil DD that I purchased just a few months ago. However, two weeks back the electronics started going haywire. The radio would go in and out, the speedo, gas, and all other gauges are useless and the indicators work but no longer make that clicking sound. The only thing that has been done to the car was tints and foglights that were installed in May. I feel like that's important to note because the dealer is claiming this issue isn't covered by my warranty and are blaming the foglights, falsely claiming there were wires cut and tampered with all over the engine bay, etc. That was never the case. The lights were professionally installed and I know for a fact none of the wires they claimed were messed with were ever touched in the first place as I had been present for the entire install. 

My dilemma is this. The dealer is basically no help. They want to charge me $430 just for diagnostics, told me that's not a guarantee they will find the problem, and gleefully added it's bound to go up into the thousands from there. I have another mechanic I know well and trust who is ready to work on the issue for me, but I want to be able to provide him with some information from someone who has experienced this issue and managed to fix it.


----------

